# Calling all male peacock/hap experts



## Mpimbwefronts2SS (Dec 3, 2003)

Hello, I have a 180gal all male peacock/hap tank...I bought them all at babies hopeing their would be less aggression, they have been in the tank for almost a year. my current stock list is 
Buccochromis cf. Spectabilis 
Champsochromis caeruleus 
Nimbo. venustus
Copadichromis chrysonotus 
Cyrtocara moorii 
Dimidiochromis compressiceps
2 Placidochromis sp. "Phenochilus Tanzania
2 Protomelas spilonotus (Mara Rocks)
Prot. taiwan reef
prot. tangerine tiger
Sciaenochromis fryeri (Maleri Is.)
aulon. lwanda
aulon. bicolor
aulo. blood dragon
Aulonocara stuartgranti (Usisya)
2 Aulonocara sp. "Stuartgranti Maleri" (Maleri Is.)
2 yellow lab

all the fish range from 2 1/2- 4 inches the tank is pretty nice the fish are getting amazing colors and growing well...

My only question is idk know what to do with fish that are overly aggressive meaning the chase all the fish around...I know that their would be chasing but my blood dragon chases all the other peacocks which arent showing much color, my moorii is annoying chasing everyone around..I was wondering if i should just leave this fish in there or remove the blood dragon, aulon. lwanda and the moorii and look for more peaceful tankmates....

Since these fish have been together since they were young will their be less aggression once older??

would like to hear how you guys went about choosing fish and how you handled the aggression?

thanks chris


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

I have an all male peacock/hap tank (mostly) that is smaller than yours. I remove anyone who doesn't play nice. I removed a Eureka Red and an otter point some time ago. Recently, I introduced a ruby red and an albino and my sunshine wouldn't leave them be. He was so distracted by trying to bully the newcomers that he didn't see Mr. Net scoop him up. He was quite beautiful, but I really wanted the ruby red, so the bully got rehomed. And everyone is living quite peacefully . . .


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

It is a process of trial and error. The bullies are not likely to stop doing what they are doing, being dominant.


----------



## copasetic (Nov 26, 2007)

the problem with stocking a all male peacock hap tank from young is, if you end up with a female in the mix she will be a ticking time bomb. When she is ready it could cause WW3 in your tank before you know it.. And then stress from fighting can cause many other problems.. 
i recommend taking any fish that is very simular to another out of the mix and any that have a remote chance of being female..


----------



## grail63 (Oct 27, 2002)

This is truly a process of trial and error. I had an all large male tank for 2 years with no deaths and only mild aggression. Then one weekend when I was not home my 7 inch Fossorochromis rostratus went berserk and beat the living heck out of my prize 6inch Phenochilus Tanzania and 5 inch Mloto Ivory Head. I tried to save them but both ended up dying. Once the balance was disturbed all **** broke out and it was constant fighting. I ended up breaking up the tank and doing a restock. My point being that you think you have the right mix of males that get along and then bam it is all over. You have to be cautious and look for any signs of stress from aggression.


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

I only buy fish that are large enough to be showing at least some color and to be clearly male. I did get fooled once, though, with a hormoned ruby red female that was a muddy red. I just thought it was an incredibly poorly bred boy until one day "he" was holding! I got her out of there quick. Interestingly enough, she had NOT caused WW3 in the tank. I think the Red Empress had claimed "her" and everyone else said "OK." She went back to the LFS and I expressed my displeasure . . . :?


----------



## Mpimbwefronts2SS (Dec 3, 2003)

hey all the fish i currently have have alot of color or showing signs of color..only fish that could possibly be a female right now is my champ. trout as it is only 3 inches...I guess i didnt really explain that its not ww3 in the tank...and its not like one male is chasing everyone all around the tank...their will be some flares and occasual chase but only for like 2 sec.... Im removing my lwanda bc he isnt really coloring up and since i removed my dragon blood all the peacocks are showing more color..My moorii is more of a pain after feeding and all the fish searching for food in the gravle he chases anyone in his way...soo hes out...everyone else is staying bc they are behaving pretty well

anyone have any ideas what else i could add


----------



## cichlids _killer (Apr 13, 2008)

hey , i got a all male peacock and hap too , yep make sure there's not a single female in there , or all **** broke losse soon or later , but taking the dominant or the bully out i dont think will sovle the problem , you take one bully out the other one will come up and be a dominant ,thats just the way is goes with all male tank, never peaceful tank , my tank had been 2 year now , my bigger hap is close to 10" and smaller is 4" , yea i lost some fish here and there
but not because of fighting , someday i seen my rubyred chase the shoot out of my strawberry the next day the table had turn rubyred run around like a beocth ....all i'm saying is just make sure is all male and let them play ( watch out for any stress fish ) AND if you can overstocking that tank please ( might be that the reason they always fight) my tank just lil bigger than your ( 210G) but my stock list is double that , trust me big help with overstock


----------



## nickinsmokerise (Jun 22, 2008)

mines only 110, but im ready to move up to a 180 or 210 or something.
my c moori is starting to enjoy the chase as well. All my large haps are at least 6 inches.
my champ (trout) is almost 8 and just started coloring up a month or so ago, and i was beginning to think he was a she. your stock list is awesome! and im jealous of that big'ole tank!


----------



## cichlids _killer (Apr 13, 2008)

check out my stock list 
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... highlight=


----------

